# Cost of living in Melbourne



## lawrence160 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi we are hoping to move over to Melbourne but worried that after selling up here in the UK and arriving in Australia it might not meet our expectations. We are currently trying to make a list of what all outgoing expenses would be. Is there anyone that could give us some indication as to the cost of living in Melbourne. We have been watching this 'Wanted down under' and they have all said that the cost of living is more than what they thought it would be


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

*Grocery shopping*

I lived in Melbourne for two years (however a while ago now) and I would say that the cost of living was fairly comparable with the UK.

the problem with programmes like wanted down under is you see people compare like for like items on a shopping list, but really what you need to do is adapt your lifestyle to the Australian way. For instance chicken will be more expensive in Aus than the UK, but lamb and beef will be loads cheaper. Mushrooms are almost a luxury item in Aus (no dark damp conditions for growing) but other veg such as eggplant (aubergine) and capsicum (peppers) will be cheap.

generally if an item has to be imported it will be more expensive but home grown produce will be reasonable

others may know more up to date info, but that was my experience a few years back


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lawrence,

Have you checked the 'Cost of Living' thread since I think there are some members in Melbourne (or near there) who replied. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

